# Current RWD platforms (global)



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Does Nissan have any small-displacement rear wheel drive cars in production globally (2005 model year)? I believe the only new RWD car (trucks are another story) available in the U.S. is the 350Z. Is there a RWD car with less than 2 liters of displacement being produced in in Japan/Europe/anywhere else?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im sure there are a few, but i doubt under 2 liters...most new cars are going for power, back in 1990 110hp was cool, now 350hp is normal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the only global car rwd platform remotely near sport compact is the G35/350z platform, iirc


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

IIRC i heard that 90% of nissans production comes from 5 platforms, the altimw.max.quest/murano... the g35,Z,fx... truck(titan armada, path, xterra, frontier,QX56, the Q45/m45 and the sentra...


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

You could always make your own rwd nissan :thumbup: Hell, I know a guy who would do it....you just have to have the $$$


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I think its a bit of a shame that this concept has become extinct. Back in the Datsun days there were plenty of reasonably priced sports cars from the early roadsters (1200, 1600, 2000) to the 510 and the z-series.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Conner said:


> I think its a bit of a shame that this concept has become extinct. Back in the Datsun days there were plenty of reasonably priced sports cars from the early roadsters (1200, 1600, 2000) to the 510 and the z-series.


Ya, the freaking 5 dime was one silly little car...but it was rwd...thats what counted. It's just too easy and cheap to produce fwd as opposed to rwd. Damn market


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why ? almost no other brand has a small RWD platform.........


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

isn't there an australian 200SX that's like a 240sx with an sr20? or is that out of 
production now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're not mr.current events are you?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i live in the good ol' days, when things were better.


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

No small rwd platform here in Europe

Though toyota has the one, that uses the Mr2, isn't it?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

nske said:


> No small rwd platform here in Europe
> 
> Though toyota has the one, that uses the Mr2, isn't it?


the MR-S but other manufacturers make little rwd cars, just not a lot. Mazda makes the miata and the rx-8. Honda has the duece triple O. The markets just not flooded with them...


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

I want another 200sx.....rwd, 4 cly, ugly. Please nissan


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

GM is getting into the sport compact game, pontiac solstice and saturn sky (same chassis for both) are going to directly compete with the miata in 07. Both with ecotec engines, forced induction as an option, RWD, around 2800 lbs. And I must say, the saturn sky is pretty cool looking even if it is a saturn.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

how about an elise? :thumbup:


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> GM is getting into the sport compact game, pontiac solstice and saturn sky (same chassis for both) are going to directly compete with the miata in 07. Both with ecotec engines, forced induction as an option, RWD, around 2800 lbs. And I must say, the saturn sky is pretty cool looking even if it is a saturn.


as much as I don't like gm....got any links about the car? the sky that is..


----------



## Bi8c1vic (Mar 6, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> GM is getting into the sport compact game, pontiac solstice and saturn sky (same chassis for both) are going to directly compete with the miata in 07. Both with ecotec engines, forced induction as an option, RWD, around 2800 lbs. And I must say, the saturn sky is pretty cool looking even if it is a saturn.


And Mazda is upping the ante. The NA 2 liter in the next MX-5 (the Miata name is dead) has 170 hp, presumably with a turbo MazdaSpeed edition coming shortly after it.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

gm has never been able to make a normal car feel tight on the road, i wouldn't even consider those models no matter how many ponies they have. GM needs to learn that power isn't everything. 

besides, ecotech scares the crap out of me. they break the connecting rods and then put them back together to "improve strength"...but i dont like the idea of having a pre-broken engine.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> GM is getting into the sport compact game, pontiac solstice and saturn sky (same chassis for both) are going to directly compete with the miata in 07. Both with ecotec engines, forced induction as an option, RWD, around 2800 lbs. And I must say, the saturn sky is pretty cool looking even if it is a saturn.


I have never seen a good looking saturn. This is something I want to see


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

I think its quite nice personally, but I'll let everyone decide for themselves


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yep
unfortunately Saturn/Pontiac are getting a jump on the competition

hopefully this will spur a movement of more affordable performance compacts in the US

but we'll have to see how sales go


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> I think its quite nice personally, but I'll let everyone decide for themselves


looks like the baby a corvett would have if it did coke durring the pregnancy.....but i kinda like it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't forget about the new baby BMW 1 series coming out this fall. According to SCC, it will be RWD, about the size of a Golf/Jetta and about 10% more expensive than the V Dubs.

Myself, I would really like to see a stripped down live axle V8 car with RWD for under $20k. I can deal with a bench seat and steelies far easier than I can with wrong wheel drive! While we're at it, make cars out of steel again, with chrome bumpers, real grilles and sealed beam headlights. Oh, and I'd like mine to have a carburetor instead of EFI too.... Because after all, the best things about modern cars are their tire technology , overdrive transmissions and suspensions. The worst thing is actually looking at them. YUK!


----------

